# Complicated twin pregnancy - no symptoms



## pekkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm pregnancy with twins after IVF (saw two heart beats at early scan at 7ish weeks), only i've been very ill with Crohn's disease and am on steroids to try to get rid of it. I've had severe stomach cramping but it all seems to be in line with my usual Crohn's symptoms and the doc seems to agree that it should be that, not the pregnancy. However, after a previous silent miscarriage (after somehow conceiving naturally), i can't help worrying as i don't seem to have any symptoms and it seems that with twins you're supposed to have more. At the very beginning i had sore breasts and a really strong sense of smell but neither of those seems to really happen any more, the only slight thing i have is peeing a few times in the night. I'm 10 and a half weeks now and just feel like i should be feeling something. I have to wait until the end of december for my official scan and will be worrying myself stupid by then - would it be wise to have some blood tests to at least check HcG levels do you think? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At 10 weeks, symptoms do start to dwindle off, so everything sounds normal.  I can understand your concerns though with your history.  Is your gp fairly understanding?  They may be able to push you in for an earlier scan just to reassure you?

emilycaitlin xx


----------

